# Long Distance Shooting Thread



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

No rules just get some pictures or video of long range shooting and post it up. I'll get some pics up during the week.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv

Check this channel out. All (or most) of the outdoor videos are shot at 70m. I really like watching the videos because you get to see what the best in the world is doing. Check some of them out.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep this will be interesting. I guess i could just post some good groups up and "say" they were 95 yard shot's.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll get some photos tonight of some distance shots with my longbow. It isn't the most forgiving one I've made, but I'll give it a try. The snow's gone so what the heck


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

what do you consider long distance? hopefully ill be gettin an HHA soon and shoot out to 60 or more.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Heres some I just shot at 40yd 
Just shooting it isnt tuned or anything since I got new stuffs on it. Of course the pins are set at 40 but it isnt centershot or paper tuned or anything.










And 2 arrows sticking out the back :mg: I believes thats enough fps to kill a deer?


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

here some of my shooting these are at 50 yards


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

may have some up after the weekend...


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

*105yds*

Here is my group from 105 yards

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1169554


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

no pics or any thing but a 216 yard pig one nite at the shop. hit it in the ear.took a couple tries.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll try and get some up this weekend, this should be a cool thread


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Here is my group from 105 yards
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1169554


wow nice shootin!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i hope to go to the local county park w/ a range. ill be shooting 50+ yards


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

bowtechy95 said:


> i hope to go to the local county park w/ a range. ill be shooting 50+ yards


50??? your going to be shooting 70+ squirt


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

hahahah yaaaa dad thats why i put 50+ yards. duhhhh lol


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> here some of my shooting these are at 50 yards


hey dude, the second photo is titled "groups at 30 yards" :wink:


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

my dad put that pic in the wrong folder but it was at 50 yards.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> my dad put that pic in the wrong folder but it was at 50 yards.


ah o.k then. Sorry bought that


----------

